# Mike Bibby to be on 'Wheel of Fortune'



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NBA players on 'Wheel of Fortune' for Katrina charities

CULVER CITY, Calif. - Carmelo Anthony of Denver, Ray Allen of Seattle, Baron Davis of Golden State and Luke Walton of the Los Angeles Lakers are among 15 NBA and WNBA players teaming up with "Wheel of Fortune" to raise money for victims of Hurricane Katrina.

The players will tape shows Thursday for the game show's NBA week, airing Oct. 31-Nov. 4.

Other NBA stars scheduled to play are: Amare Stoudamire of Phoenix, Richard Hamilton of Detroit, Mike Bibby of Sacramento, Emeka Okafor of Charlotte, Ben Gordon of Chicago, Robert Horry of San Antonio, Richard Jefferson of New Jersey, and Bobby Simmons of Milwaukee.

[More in URL]


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hopefully Bibby wins.

Thanks for the news.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Awsome. Last year Brad Miller was on the show and he won...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes 



> Bibby will be asked to offer an assist of a different kind today, as he partners with a Kings fan from Sacramento on the game show "Wheel of Fortune."
> 
> The taping in Culver City is part of NBA Week, with Pat Sajak and Vanna White hosting 15 NBA players and their partners, Hall of Famer Bill Walton, former NBA player and TNT analyst Kenny Smith, and Becky Hammon of the WNBA's New York Liberty. The fans are playing for cash and prizes, while the players' winnings will go to charities, including a minimum of $100,000 to assist Hurricane Katrina relief efforts. The episodes will air from Oct. 31 through Nov. 4.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump...It's on next week.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Man, if I have to listen to Mike Bibby talk I might have to turn the old TV off.

Nothing against him as a player, but I'm glad he's not on the radio.

Hope he does well.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


>


Nice suit, Mike!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It will be airing in the Sacramento area on News10, Thursday at 7:00 pm.


----------

